# Have you guys heard of sprayflex?



## huesoloco (Jan 18, 2005)

A guy in my Fitness Club sent this out:

One last thing: check out this website http://www.sprayflex.com and seriously consider it. I have worked on a deal with the Worn/Producer Larry Pepe (who writes various columns for magazines such as MuscleMag etc) and he is going to work on a deal for us. I have already tried it and have more impressed by it than any other supplement every (barring protein). It is the real deal I have gained 4lbs and lost 2% bodyfat in just a month and a half. My workouts are incredible because I am pushing so much more weight around. But it is expensive, BUT VERY VERY WORTH IT I plan on continuing my cycles indefinitely. It is a great investment in yourself and your physique. And with andro now banned it is a completely LEGAL substance that works better anyway. I will give more info on Wednesday but please check it out and let me know at the meeting if you are interested so that I can get Larry a count and he can give us a great discount. Any questions please email me. And Last it is 100% TEDDY APPROVED








Now this crap is $300!!! for a 8 week cycle. That is so damn expensive lol. However it is legal at my school, so I'm wondering if you guys have heard of it and if it's really legit. Or maybe this could be the new thing after PH's until it gets banned too.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 18, 2005)

looks like another ripoff product marketed towards newbs. They dont even list the ingredients. Or atleast I could not find them.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 18, 2005)

complete crap...


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 18, 2005)

have they been getting high on their own supply?


----------



## huesoloco (Jan 18, 2005)

I am skeptical as well but don't go bashing it already.


----------



## Twigz (Jan 19, 2005)

and all the guys on the site, got that way simply by using this crap......


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2005)

"Now, For the First Time, A Top Bodybuilding Expert Reveals the Secret Top Bodybuilders Around the World Are Using to Get Huge, Shredded Muscle!"

  Funny, I would have thought it was steroids and a lot of very dedicated effort.  But what do I know?


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 19, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> "Now, For the First Time, A Top Bodybuilding Expert Reveals the Secret Top Bodybuilders Around the World Are Using to Get Huge, Shredded Muscle!"
> 
> Funny, I would have thought it was steroids and a lot of very dedicated effort.  But what do I know?


  silly you!

  Hey huesoloco after you purchase some of it PM me I got a bridge over some ocean front property in Nevada I want to sell ya!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey, you do have the London Bridge!


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 19, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Hey, you do have the London Bridge!


  similar it was just a small one but then I used some sprayflex on it and WOW!


----------



## simbh (Jan 19, 2005)

I also have this yellow muscle juice . I call it canadian supreme muscle ! huesolco , if you interrested , I sell it by the the gallon . I usually can produce a gallon of it a day. It doesn't taste great (awfull some say) but its the ultimate muscle juice. Even Hugo Girard uses it !


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 19, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> I also have this yellow muscle juice . I call it canadian supreme muscle ! huesolco , if you interrested , I sell it by the the gallon . I usually can produce a gallon of it a day. It doesn't taste great (awfull some say) but its the ultimate muscle juice. Even Hugo Girard uses it !


 lol


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 19, 2005)

"Sprayflex".... the name sounds like something that came outta my cat.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 19, 2005)

huesoloco said:
			
		

> I am skeptical as well but don't go bashing it already.


Heh, my friend it is probably advisable that you should never ask this forum to evaluate a product and expect a "powder puff" answer. The truth is, if it is a bogus product, you can expect these fine comentators to flame it thoroughly. If it is a good product, the acolades will fall as if from heaven.

Don't think these guys are slamming you in the process of slamming the product. It's just thier way of saying, "*this product sucks unwiped ass*".


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## LAM (Jan 19, 2005)

Sprayflex = snake oil


----------



## huesoloco (Jan 19, 2005)

Ahh, thanx Witmaster. I thought it was bogus when I first saw it but my roommate just would not believe me, so this info should do it.


----------

